# Opinions on how to mount lights



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for talking to me about it Marc. The more I thought about it and started measuring stuff the worse it got. Here's some pictures, figured I would see if anyone had ideas. The problem I am having is trying to figure out how to mount the lights so that I can use the trolling motor. With my last boat I just poled along old school and I may just go back that route. Mounting the trolling motor straight is not an option because it will get in my way with everything else I do. 


Here's the problem side. As you can see with the size of the lights I can not keep them low because the prop of the motor sits where the right light is. The only option I see is to elevate it and hang the light so that the bottom of it sits an inch or two above the motor.




The only way I can see to accomplish this it to have a "T" shaped rail that slides into a base. The base would be welded to the front of the boat with a piece of angle like yours, the only difference being that I would have 2 sleeves for support instead of one like yours. 







Even if I do this it is still going to be a tight fit. The lights have to hang so that I can adjust them to cover a blind spot in the font center of the boat. This means the rail would have to be about 17 inches tall so that the bottom of the light is about 7 inches from the bottom of the boat (just above the trolling motor prop). This is what I get for not going back with the smaller 27w lights I suppose. Anyone have a better idea or have a problem with the design "T" bracket design? Keep in mind I need it to be easily removable.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Remount the TM.....Shift it forward.....Problem solved.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Remounting the trolling motor to be straight is not an option.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh I think Bobby's is saying to move it forward so it kind a hangs off the front of the boat( the mount) That way when you pull it up the prop wouldn't hit your light.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd just move it over a little out of the way of the TM. 
Are you trying to but 4 lights on the front?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Josh I think Bobby's is saying to move it forward so it kind a hangs off the front of the boat( the mount) That way when you pull it up the prop wouldn't hit your light.


Correct.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh I've got my mount with 2 on the front and 1 on each side and I get plenty of coverage.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'm going to go with 4 lights even though I really wanted 5


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jsh1904 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to go with 4 lights even though I really wanted 5


All 4 facing forward?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I would put one on either side of the trolling motor and the other two to the sides.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> All 4 facing forward?


 
Forwardish. Instead of having a rail that wraps around I can just spin them to cover a wider area.


----------

